
React Rainbow Components. Build your web application in a snap - Tahimi
https://react-rainbow.web.app
======
Tahimi
Hi guys, I'm one of the creators of React Rainbow. We're very excited to share
a little project our team's been working on.

\- More than 60 components built on top of React. \- Proper documentation
based on Interactive Examples. \- Our components are test infected. \- We
designed each component with i18n in mind. \- Accessibility is part of our
definition of done. \- Our npm package provides webdriver.io page object.

We are excited that you are interested in contributing to this open-source
project! We'd love to hear what you think!. Give it a hack and let us know
what you think.

~~~
carlos_santana
Very cool great looking collection!

------
cmcartayaleon
very nice collection of components!!!

